# Thinking about trying to make more power.



## ballinboyz44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a 04 Pontiac Gto I drive as a daily for now. So far I have an AEM cold air, kooks longtube headers, kooks hi flow cats, magnaflow exhaust, and a comp cam with a .588 lift on it to work with the stock heads.
Any idea on what i should do next?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would go to upgrading your valvetrain or doing heads..i would also at least recommend doing a port and polish on your throttle body and intake to allow them to flow better...Since you have upgraded the flow a good bit i would do the finishing touches and to get rid of restrictions. a thing to also think about is the fuel system..just my 2 cents


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

P&P 243 heads.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would looking into a shifter, you won't gain power but it can take alot of your 1/4 time.



06BLACKGTO64 said:


> I would go to upgrading your valvetrain or doing heads..i would also at least recommend doing a port and polish on your throttle body and intake to allow them to flow better...Since you have upgraded the flow a good bit i would do the finishing touches and to get rid of restrictions. a thing to also think about is the fuel system..just my 2 cents


Porting the LS6 intake mani is worthless. It flows great as is. There are no known gains from having it done. Depending on cam size, maybe a whole new mani and bigger TB would be worth it but since he has a CAI for his stock size TB I wouldn't bother unelss you want to buy the correct size CAI for those upgrades.



Poncho Dan said:


> P&P 243 heads.


This. Even fi you don't P&P you can find a set used for under $500 any day of the week. Easy 25+ HP gain for cheap for us LS1 guys.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

PRC will make you a cathedral port head with 237cc intake runners. That's damn near what they get out of L92/LS3 heads it seems...


----------



## ballinboyz44 (Oct 1, 2010)

i appreciate the comments, i already do have ported and polished throttle body with WOT or whatever, i was thinking about heads, but i heard you have to get a new rear end?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would say no on changing the rear end..lol unless your making serious TQ numbers it should hold up


----------

